# Osnabruck or Munster?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If you could only choose one to visit which would it be?

I'm just planning our late summer trip around NL and northern D and would welcome any input from those who have been to both of these.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone been to either?

If so I'd welcome your comments

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Been to both, Munster is a proper city with a great feel about it. Osnabruck just doesn't compare in my view


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ta

We are visiting Hamburg or Bremen prior to moving across so maybe the contrast might be nice...

Graham :smile2:


----------

